# IITPSA skill updating Gazette released on 02 Feb 2022_South Africa



## Ajay Reddy (9 mo ago)

Hello All, Good Day.

I am in deep critical situation while applying CSV visa to South Africa. Myself Kasara Venkata Ajay Reddy, Associate member with IITPSA registered on 2018/09/06. I have renewed my membership and it is currently valid until 30 Sept 2022. 

My current IITPSA document says(which was in alignment with Government Gazette 2014 at the time when I applied for IITPSA in 2018) *Claimed Critical Skill(s) (per the Gazetted Critical Skill List):* Business Process Outsourcing (BPO) - Quality Analyst. 

I am applying for a Critical Skill Visa(CSV) and came to know that as per a new Gazette released on 02 Feb 2022, my current skill name updated to 
*Skill number: 81; Occupation name: Computers Quality Assurance Analyst.* 

Any one could please help me should I update my IITPSA in align with Gazette released on 02 Feb 2022 or will my current IITPSA is sufficient. If I have to update my IITPSA what will be the process

I have been blocked from applying for a CSV visa and your quick response in this regard is highly appreciated.

Thanks,
Ajay,


----------



## AdrianToo (9 mo ago)

Log in to the IITPSA website and request a CSA Renewal, supplying the updated information required. IITPSA will issue an assessment under the 2022 regulations.


----------



## Ajay Reddy (9 mo ago)

Thank you very much Adrian your suggestion worked. I have applied for CSA renewal.


----------



## tarunsofts (6 mo ago)

Hi Ajay,


----------



## tarunsofts (6 mo ago)

Ajay Reddy said:


> Thank you very much Adrian your suggestion worked. I have applied for CSA renewal.



Please let me know how you done your CSA renewal ? Did you updated your new skills via online as like the snap attached ?


----------

